# Pigeons for trainning



## dconkle (Oct 26, 2006)

I am planning to build a pigeon house. I am using the pigeons to train my new pup. Anyone have plans for a pigeon house or any ideas on using the pigions correctly?

Thanks,


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

www.lcsupply.com has plans for $5 that you can order. Or I bet you could find some pictures online that could give you ideas. Google pigeon racing, gamebirds, avian

You'll find something.

As far as using the pigeons correctly, what kind of dog do you have? Pointing or flushing, makes a big difference. Don't know much about those pointy dogs.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They have been discussing this on gundogforum lately and there is a couple of threads and one has a link to a bunch of pictures, you could get all the ideas that you need there.

LCS does have plans also if you are looking for something more detailed as mentioned above.


----------

